# Where does the head honcho of the site stand on Measure #2?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Haven't seen Chris post in any of the super popular Measure #2 threads. Its obviously a hot button issue this year.

Purely out of curiosity, whats your take on Measure #2 Chris?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Chris likes the controversy, it gives him more advertising revenue. That said, do you think he will respond to your question?
Jim


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If he's anything like you, probably not.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> If he's anything like you, probably not.


Oh no you di'int!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Haven't seen Chris post in any of the super popular Measure #2 threads. Its obviously a hot button issue this year.
> 
> Purely out of curiosity, whats your take on Measure #2 Chris?


No one knows, and I think that's the way he wants it. But there is always a trouble maker trying to cause friction isn't there? Bareback have you no common sense? Why would you want to put Chris on the hot seat when he clearly doesn't want to be involved. I wouldn't wait for answer. He has been kind enough to let everyone voice an opinion. But you want an answer so that no matter what it is it will damage his business isn't that right? This is simply terrible. I look at it as a form of blackmail.

I should lock this thread, but since Chris is the moderator I would perhaps be out of line.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy hell Plainsman, talk about reading to much into something! Blackmail? Where do you get this stuff? (Probably the same dream land you dreamt up my non-existent anti-baiting stance.)

So you answer for Chris now just like NDHFC apparently answers for all ND hunters?

All I did was ask a simple question. Chris is a big boy and I would hope Chris can choose whether he want to involve himself of not. I dont think he needs you to hold his hand.

If he wants to give us his take on Measure 2, fine. If not, thats fine also. At least by me. All I did was ask.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris is hunting in Canada.He doesnt want anything to do with his site when he is on vacation so he is not seeing any of this. Plainsman is correct ,bareback just wants to cause this site problems.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My spin only........ Chris is kind enough to let this continue, however for both sides win or loose I hope the BS stops after Tuesday 11/2/2010.


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would think a grown man can answer for himself...even if it's after he returns from Canada. There are plenty of questions on here directed at specific people. No reason to get your panties in a bundle PM. He could always defer like Brett Favre..."no comment...I'm focused on the GB Packers this week."

Are you his Jen Sterger?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I thought putting anyone who is staying out of it on the spot was extremely inappropriate. Since Chris is in Canada and has not even seen this I think I will lock it. There is no merit in this thread, and it can only lead t conflict that will create hard feelings.


----------

